# Four generations of Arreau Standard Poodles



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

They are all beautiful. You should be so proud to have contributed your line to our breed's future.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, and I felt like it was a big accomplishment to get our two brothers together. Getting that many generations all in one place really is something special. They all are so beautifully groomed, too. Keeping my three, and my daughter's poodle and Airedale clean and groomed is just about a full time job. Seems like someone always needs their nails trimmed, or their face clipped. I do love having everyone home, though. I am sure you are having a blast!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

great family photos of a great family!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. It has been a kick!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Reveling in these photos . Such beauty, over and over and over again.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

They are all perfection! What a great opportunity to share with us! I know you must be proud!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just marvelous! I can't wait to see the reunion pics go up! Have a blast.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Good looks run in the family!!!! Such lovely poodles !!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

It was so wonderful to be able to see Jasper again. Betty Jo (his Grandma) and Cayenne (his Mom) had a lovely tie with him. It was like they were saying "Well hello glad to have you home". Jasper's humans are awesome too. Such a lovely day


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Beautiful spoos. Love all the redheads  

The one sleeping in the bed is just the picture of poodle love    ..


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs. I love seeing family lines


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodlerunner said:


> Beautiful spoos. Love all the redheads
> 
> The one sleeping in the bed is just the picture of poodle love    ..


Thank you! That is Jasper, completely pooped from many romps with his Poodle family.


----------

